# Finally finished Revelator build



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

Hey peeps. A while back I asked for some advice about a Zaph's 2.5 Scan Speak Revelator (ZRT) design here in the forum. Well I've finally finished them so I wanted to post the few pictures I took during the build. I should take more pictures when I do stuff like this but I never seem to get around to it. I dont like stopping.

So the following is a 2.5 Revelator build that was originally tested by Zaph and can be found here: http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZRT.html
















I did decide to put two more of the "A" shaped braces in before I sealed up the cabinet but I didnt take any pictures of that... Here they are with just two braces.























More to come in just a bit. My wife is screaming at me... we are taking the kids to the aquarium. Check back tonight and I should have the rest up.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

They look good ... keep the pictures coming :yes:


----------



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

OK... back from the aquarium. Here are the rest.


----------



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

I have a few more that I'm going to post in a bit but I need to help put the kids down for a nap. I really appreciate all the help everyone provided me here. I know I've only posted a couple questions but I've read hours of information from this site - all of which helped me complete my first DIY mains. Center, surrounds, and rears soon to follow!

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Outstanding job on the finish... they look stellar!!!

Are you going to take any measurements and graph them?

How do they sound thus far?


----------



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

I do intend on taking measurements and posting them but I wont be able to make that happen for a few more weekends. Work has me tied up with little to no free time (and I use that up on the family) but I know how important that kind of info is to the community so I want to make it happen. Plus I'm excited to know myself. I'll do another post when I "git 'er dun" 

I'm also considering installing some outriggers on them... any nice ones out there that someone might recommend?

I have had very little time to experiment with different music, formats, or movies because I have family in town but I'm itching to do just that. For what I have listened too they sound amazing - extremely phase coherent. As I cycled through different settings, music, etc. on my reciever I continuously had to get up to make sure where the sound was comming from. (Making sure my other speakers hadnt kicked in by an accidental 5.1 setting or something.) Very satisfied!

So here are the last pics of them in my system... :jump: I'll keep you posted with my progress.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

Those are beautiful! awesome job.


----------



## Wildcard26 (May 22, 2007)

Just Beautiful indeed, don't know what else to say.


----------



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments! I was telling Mike P. how much I enjoyed this build and I think I've found my new addiction. I cant wait to start on my next project!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

HercDriver said:


> Thanks for all the compliments! I was telling Mike P. how much I enjoyed this build and I think I've found my new addiction. I cant wait to start on my next project!


Need a subwoofer? :bigsmile:


----------



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> Need a subwoofer? :bigsmile:


Funny! Actually I do... I just keep changing my mind on what I want to do...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Well let me help you narrow it down. :daydream: :bigsmile:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-subwoofers/9265-members-subwoofer-database.html


----------



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

Oh believe me Mike... I've read them all thrice! :dizzy:

But do I go with the Fi Car Audio 18" BTL or the Soundsplinter RL-p 18"? Is the BTL worth the extra cash? Then again I've had folks swear by the SDX15 when it comes to bang for the buck so would two of them do me better than a single 18? Then do I go Sonotube or MDF? 

Now these are things I'm trying to work out myself so I'm not trying to change the subject here. I've asked around before and I'm just having trouble deciding. Dont get me wrong though, I still welcome input but I just don't know what I want to do yet... :gah:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Not a problem. When you get an idea on which way you want to go, start a thread in the Diy Subwoofers forum and we'll get at it! :T


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow! Stunning job on those speakers, and I'm sure they sound AMAZING. Keep us posted, and as Mike P. said - just hit up the DIYSub section for help with your next adventure for the lower octaves.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Herc, those look fantastic! Really great job. Now you just need to get the sub(s?) figured out, and you're ready to go on the next project. I'd stick with MDF whatever you decide to build, and do the same gloss black finish you used on the speakers. Then you'll have a killer looking system.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I can't think of any more superlatives so I'll just echo what has already been said, really fantastic job. I am looking forward to seeing the center and the surrounds. 

Bob


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

Is there a center channel version of this speaker from Zaph?


----------



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

Owen Bartley said:


> I'd stick with MDF whatever you decide to build, and do the same gloss black finish you used on the speakers. Then you'll have a killer looking system.


Exactly what I want to do but it is such a pain and cost so much more to get that finish... I'm also really concerned about the movers messing them up. I'm in the military so I move every 3 to 4 years and the smallest ding stands out on that finish... dont worry though - I'm probably going to go with the high gloss again anyways...



Bob_99 said:


> ...I am looking forward to seeing the center and the surrounds.
> Bob


Thanks Bob... me too!



Bent said:


> Is there a center channel version of this speaker from Zaph?


Unfortunately no. It is for this reason I am going to stick with my current surround setup for about another year. I wont have the time to work on the crossovers until then because I am in training right now and way too busy... these main speakers took me three months to complete because I only had a couple hours every weekend to work on them - the rest was spent studying!

SO UNLESS SOMEONE WANTS TO HELP WITH THAT DESIGN I wont be able to get to it for a while... hint... hint... :whistling:


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

I don't have the knowledge, nor the equipment to do a crossover... But I do like the job you did on this project - very impressive work.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

So how do they sound?


----------



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

buggers said:


> So how do they sound?


Amazing - I really can’t describe it. I don’t know if it is just because of my limited experience in critiquing such things or just my very limited vocabulary. The only way I can describe listening to them is like sitting inside a sphere that radiates, clean, clear, and perfectly balanced sound from every direction. 

If anyone was wondering, I am VERY happy I went with the 2.5 way design. I did a sealed enclosure and I'm very pleased with the performance of the low woofer. It obviously doesn’t replace a separate sub but for its purpose it performs far beyone my initial expectations.

I will not be able to do any performance graphs for you guys for another month or so. I just don’t have the time. Three more weeks of abuse and I’m done training :yay: but just for a month break though.:hissyfit: I'll owe my family some alone time but other than that I'll be getting those TPS reports (with the new cover sheets) out to you guys ASAP. :bigsmile:


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I meant to ask you, did you design the box yourself or did you have plans for it? I really like the look of it but imagine it must have been a bit tricky to cut out the wood.

Thanks and good luck with the training.

Bob


----------



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

So here is the deal with the cabinets - I am great with wood :unbelievable: (did I just say that?) but not all that creative. So instead of trial and error with the design I searched the web looking at pictures of both top end manufacturer as well as DIYers. I stumbled across this site:

http://www.cinetson.org/phpBB3/menu...o-esotec-d260-seas-excel-w22ny001-t26285.html

where I found a DIYer whose project I really liked. A cabinet maker built his for him so I just had the above pictures to work with. Initially I was going to add the same wood contour to the sides but after fashioning one side with oak in the same manner as his I decided I really liked the solid black look... especially with my entertainment system. Other differences are I chose to go with four braces, a seperate chamber for the x-overs, 1.5" top and bottom pieces, a sealed enclosure, and the dimensions are obviously different to match my internal volume requirements.

So the short answer is... no plans but I was inspired by the above project. :1eye:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I just caught this thread and I want to add another compliment. Awesome job! How did you achieve such a glossy finish?


----------



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

thxgoon said:


> I just caught this thread and I want to add another compliment. Awesome job! How did you achieve such a glossy finish?


Well the "easiest" way is to go auto... use a gun, prime, sand, prime, sand, paint/sand x4, clear coat, wax, drink a 6-pack - which is what I did. You don’t have to put two coats of primer on but because MDF soaks it up, especially the edges, you should sand it all smooth which will remove some of the primer - so do it again. For this method you need the facilities, tools, etc. or at least access to them. Also, don’t start this without having EVERYTHING you need - including the time to make it happen. Time was the hardest part for me.

While I am still very happy with the results it really didn’t turn out as perfect as I had hoped... you can’t tell from the pictures but if you look close in person you can still see a few imperfections. (Apparently no one else who’s been over can see them but I can) So I am going to try the by hand method of Benjamin Moore/wet sand/mirror glaze/lacquer route next. I've never tried it before but I've heard (and seen) nice things. I'm going to try it on some small computer speakers I'm building to see if I like the results before trying it on a larger project though.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

HercDriver said:


> ... a 6-pack - which is what I did... time to make it happen.


Nice explanation ... :T

In conclusion ... the two most important things to make a good job are "Time" and "Six Pack", Right??? :bigsmile:


----------



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

salvasol said:


> In conclusion ... the two most important things to make a good job are "Time" and "Six Pack", Right??? :bigsmile:


Exactly right! :yes:


----------

